# Discuss the New Hankook Ventus V12 EVO [PICS/VIDEO]



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Take a look at one of Hankooks newest tires. The *Ventus EVO 12*. This tire was release not too long ago and its quickly gaining in popularity. I have been more and more impressed with the product I have see Hankook deliver and this one is no exception. 






*Here's what Hankook says:* 
Hankook Ventus tires are designed to deliver the ultimate in handling by offering exceptional control and superb braking. Hankook is able to achieve this level of performance by using innovative Multiple Tread Radius design and advanced compound technology. The Hankook Ventus V12 Evo K110 tires provide the precise control and superior responsiveness that are required for performance under extreme driving conditions.


































Click here for: *Price & Availability*


*TECHNOLOGY*

*-Solid center rib block*

The solid rib block in the center enhances braking performance. It also ensures optimal ground contact pressure and control response at high speeds for excellent handling. 








*-Efficient water drainage *

Wide linear grooves and aggressive Y-shape pattern design effectively channels water away from the tire.















*1) Jointless Bead Wire & High Hardness Bead Filler:*

Improves high speed stability while maximizing steering response and durability without sacrificing ride comfort. 

*2) Wide, High-Tensile Steel Belts & Jointless Two-Cap Ply:*

Enhances tread strength for added steering response and wear resistance. This also improves uniformity for a smooth ride and durability.

*3) Rim Protector*

Provides better protection against outer shock or rim scratches.








*-High density nylon reinforcement belt:*

Optimized for even distribution of ground contact pressure during cornering. 








*REVIEWS*

*Customer Reviews*​

*RECENT TEST RESULTS*

*Hankook Ventus V12 Evo - Comparison Tests - Car and Driver*










If you are running the Ventus V12 Evo post your review here along with a picture or two - we would love to read them


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

How do they stack up against the General Exclam UHP's? I may consider the Hankooks when my UHP's are spent. I was thinking about going with the Kumhos XS it looks like the Hankooks beat them out.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Remember different tires are designed for different things. What are you wanting out of your tires? Life, comfort, performance, wet traction?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Discount Tire Direct said:


> Remember different tires are designed for different things. What are you wanting out of your tires? Life, comfort, performance, wet traction?


I don't care about confort in this type of car. But what I do like about the General Exclaim UHP's is they have really good dry and wet grip. They are not noisy tires and have long life. It would be nice to have alittle more stickier tire with a really nice price. If I can trade wet traction for stickyness I can deal with that, I usally swap wells and tires during the cold months. I also would like to have a tire that last along time too.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

GM4life said:


> I don't care about confort in this type of car. But what I do like about the General Exclaim UHP's is they have really good dry and wet grip. They are not noisy tires and have long life. It would be nice to have alittle more stickier tire with a really nice price. If I can trade wet traction for stickyness I can deal with that, I usally swap wells and tires during the cold months. I also would like to have a tire that last along time too.


The EVO V12 has been gettting great reviews for both wet and dry traction. I'm interested to see how much life people are getting out of them. At this time they haven't been long enough to see a good balance of reviews on that. Based off their UTQG, this tire is more about performance than life though.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I have these V12s on the GTO.

I don't know the exact mileage I got outta them, but they are almost at the wear bars. 

I didn't feel that I got cheated on tire life - esp. when I love to spin the tires 5 - 10 times a day off the line.

Previous tires were the RE050.

The RE050 has better dry and wet traction.

The V12 is better priced.

At the limit there is no surprises at the limit, good comfort, no noise (that I can hear over the magnaflows), good in the rain.

I debating between the SPT (have them on the NSX now), UHP (since rain season will be hear in a couple of months), RT 615, or Ecsta XS.

I'm looking for more dry traction since my car is making 514rwhp/489rwtq.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Batmans, You may also want to add the Nitto NT05 to your list.


----------

